# Feedback needed for my redesigned Wedding and Outdoor portrait Website



## Photographer Greece (Jan 31, 2015)

I have recently updated re-designed my website to a more professional look and I really your feedback.
Positive or negative, I will really appreciate your thoughts if any changes are needed.
What do you think about the look & feel, the functionality, logo etc. 
I haven't had the opportunity to test it out on a wide variety of browsers & operating systems, so please let me know if you have any issues. I mainly do outdoor sessions and occassionally engagement and wedding photography.

My website is here: Wedding Photographer Santorini Greece Athens and Greek islands

Thank you very much for your time. I hope that you will enjoy it too.

With Best Regards, Kristo Di Giorio


----------

